# Teaser for Second Heather book



## Clydesdales (Sep 12, 2013)

Just to tease you all a bit...

_She was only half asleep when her bedroom door opened and someone quietly entered her room. Heather squeezed her eyes shut wishing it was just a dream, but the moment that was keeping her awake had finally come. A big hand gently shook her shoulder.

"Heather" Pete whispered.

"I'm awake" she said sitting up.

"I'm leaving now honey" He said. His voice was soft but trembling as he spoke.

Heather nodded and opened her mouth to speak but no words came out, her throat had a lump forming and her eyes were welling up with tears even though she desperately blinked them back. She wanted to say something like "have you got everything" but the words didn't come.

"Your a strong girl Heather and I wish you never had to go through this" He said placing a big arm around her shoulders. "Daddy loves you very much" this time his voice cracked and turned into a small sob. Heather had never seen her dad cry and it made her heart break even more.

"I love you too daddy" She whimpered.

He hugged her tightly, both knew it would be the last time they saw each other for a long while.

He pulled a Sliver band out of his pocket and handed it to her.

"I want you to have this as a keepsake" He said.

"A bracelet?" She asked leaning over to turn her lamp on.

It was a beautiful Silver bracelet with "Your forever in my heart" inscribed on the top and underneath it had "daddy will always love you" Heather held it close to her heart and a sob escaped her throat.

"You remember that won't you mate" He said "Even though we are apart we are together in our hearts"

"I'll remember" Heather promised.

She opened her side table draw and pulled out a small wooden horse head that she had carved with her pocket knife "Take this with you"

He nodded and slipped it into his pocket "I've got to go now" He said giving her one last hug before leaving her.
Heather waited until she heard the front door close then she rushed to her window and watched her dad drive away._

*Coming soon to the horse forum "Broken Hearts​*


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

This sounds so good.... XD


----------

